# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  back in the USSR

## SDS

Я жил в той стране, может кому не довелось, но бензин АИ-92 там стоил 10копеек, буханка хлеба - 12копеек.
Не хочу обсуждать эту тему экономикой в нынешних условиях рынка.
Одно знаю - такая "незалежнасць" патрэбна толькi грамадзянiну Лукашенко,
якi так и не вывучыу сваю родную мову, и якому боязна прыйсцi  да адказу за тое, што ён панарабiу за годы яго улады.
Выход один - объединение с Россией на правах автономной Республики.
Тогда газ и нефть купим за российские рубли, а не за вражеские.
Для того это пишу, что б голос услышать - кто "за", кто - "нет".

----------


## Justin

Можете вступать ... НАТО обещала что на нас не нападет ...

----------


## Sanych

Ну раз Jastin нас берёт, я тоже за вступление и автономию. При России хватает таких субъектов. Зато будет рус. рубль, нефть и газ свои по внутренним ценам.

----------


## Justin

Если Россия вступит в НАТО то оттуда все сбегут )))

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, так прав я или - не прав?

----------


## Justin

SDS конечно прав

----------


## Sanych

Тут зависит от времени. Мои мысли меняются на этот счёт. Последнее время я действительно стал обдумывать, а стоило ли партизанскому отряду Беларусь, по численности меньше Москвы, отделяться в полную независимость от всего.

----------


## SDS

*Justin*,
 1. не возьмут - это Северно-Атлантический Союз
 2. чего там Россия забыла?
 3. бомбить они могут только цели с высоты птичьего полёта
 4. и к нам никогда не сунутся - у них советники хорошие, историю прилежно читали

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, два года я читаю исторические документы - когда Беларусь была независимой?
В Великом Княжестве Литовском - не белорусском.
Можно долго обдумывать, но лучше быстро решать. Завтра Блог заведу на эту тему. Для мыслей от народа.

----------


## Justin

Недавно Пшель или как его там предлагал вступить , если мне памяять не изменяет

----------


## vova230

Я вроде всегда считал что стоило сохранить Союз, но теперь мнение изменилось и я буду против такого объединения.

----------


## Sanych

Ну смотря с кем объединяться. У Чижа есть в песне такие слова про времена СССР: "Матюгальник на березе голосит, как узбеков, латышей сплотила Русь".

----------


## .29

> Выход один - объединение с Россией на правах автономной Республики.


Кукиш.




> Тогда газ и нефть купим за российские рубли, а не за вражеские.


На трэць будзе дзешавей. А штота дарожа, шыла на мыла.




> Для того это пишу, что б голос услышать - кто "за", кто - "нет".


Вышэй написав.




> когда Беларусь была независимой?


С 91-га. Не абсалютна, но абсалютна независимых нет.




> В Великом Княжестве Литовском - не белорусском.


И не рускам, и не польскам, и не жэмойцкам. Самим по сябе, независимым.

----------


## SDS

> Тут зависит от времени. Мои мысли меняются на этот счёт. Последнее время я действительно стал обдумывать, а стоило ли партизанскому отряду Беларусь, по численности меньше Москвы, отделяться в полную независимость от всего.


не имея нефти, газу, железа - это только Япония так смогла.
как мне жалко за эту страну после катастроф...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Тема не о чём, т.к. одна часть общества желала бы кому-нибудь отдаццо, той–же самой России, на пример. Другие хотели бы свободно и достойно жить в своём собственном государстве. Но ни те, ни другие на конкретные политические решения *ни как* не влияют, а было бы иначе, так и разговора этого не было бы. Да и вообще, два раза в одну реку, это как-то…
Кста, а какие такие минеральные ресурсы, к примеру, в Израиле? А вот люди там всё больше наши, советские…

----------


## .29

> Тема не о чём, т.к. одна часть общества желала бы кому-нибудь отдаццо, той–же самой России, на пример. Другие хотели бы свободно и достойно жить в своём собственном государстве.


Гэта зусiм не распуста, гэта рознiца у густах... (с) НРМ




> Но ни те, ни другие на конкретные политические решения *ни как* не влияют


Была бы жэлание.




> а было бы иначе, так и разговора этого не было бы.


Што так?




> Да и вообще, два раза в одну реку, это как-то…


Дык тут рэч ап том, што проста паабсуждаць, а не рэальна рабиць чтота.




> Кста, а какие такие минеральные ресурсы, к примеру, в Израиле?


Израиль - адзин з крупнейшых экпарцерав минеральных удабрэний, ибо фасфаты всякия там ва множэстве. Мертвае мора пад бокам, патаму магний, брамины.
Хоць ва мне и умер минеролаг, але нешта помню, во как.




> А вот люди там всё больше наши, советские…


Савецкасць местам раждения и прывитай культурай апрэделяецца, а не каличаствам нафты в месце пражывания.

----------


## SDS

А про ВВП на душу населения кто-нибудь из непримиримых слыхал?
Сколько БелАЗ зарабатывает на тонне продукции из импортируемого железа и сколько "Gillete" - ???
А сколько ещё газу и эл\энергии купить и спалить надо на тот БелАЗ ???????????

----------


## .29

> А про ВВП на душу населения кто-нибудь из непримиримых слыхал?


Канешна слыхали. Па БТ трубят пра ВВП на душу часта.
Можна взять и увеличить его у два раза, например, эта проста - паднять у два раза цены на все - фокус! Ну эта мелачи, иба учитываетса какта.
Я думаю, што неримеримым плеваць на сам ВВП, оныя хацят уравень жызни павышэ. А для этава нада па ВВП учитываць его структуру, да и не тольки ВВП атражае уравень жызни. Так што па суци ВВП на душу населения гаварит им толька аб ВВП на душу населения.




> Сколько БелАЗ зарабатывает на тонне продукции из импортируемого железа и сколько "Gillete" - ???


Паняция не имею. Но карерный самасвал брытвай не замениць, как и брытву каръерным самасвалам.
Я предлагаю вам болей кантрастный пример: сколька зарабатывают на тоне графита праизвадители карандашэй, а сколька праизвадители искуственых алмазав! Паразительна, не правда ли?
Можэте и сами этим заняцца, нихто ж не мешае.




> А сколько ещё газу и эл\энергии купить и спалить надо на тот БелАЗ ???????????


Цыфар не маю, но думаю, што спаляць столька, сколька палучыцца.

----------


## SDS

*.29*, и што у Вас за каменты такия? Гаварыце па сущаству.

----------


## SDS

> Тема не о чём, т.к. одна часть общества желала бы кому-нибудь отдаццо, той–же самой России, на пример. Другие хотели бы свободно и достойно жить в своём собственном государстве. Но ни те, ни другие на конкретные политические решения *ни как* не влияют, а было бы иначе, так и разговора этого не было бы. Да и вообще, два раза в одну реку, это как-то…
> Кста, а какие такие минеральные ресурсы, к примеру, в Израиле? А вот люди там всё больше наши, советские…


Таки и почему тема не об чём? Тема об самом актуальном - газ\нефть покупать надо - а где возьмёшь?

----------


## .29

> *.29*, и што у Вас за каменты такия? Гаварыце па сущаству.


У меня актуальныя каменты в тему. Все па существу, так что не нада. Але ж если Вам што-та не панятна, то так и скажыте - паясню.
Ци па существу скажыце, што у меня не па существу. Г-г.

----------


## SDS

*Пока вот такие мухоморы будут страной руководить, так и будет в стране или масло, или яйца - неизвестно куда исчезать.*

Дроздов напомнил, что в руководстве Нацбанка до сих пор придерживались мнения о нецелесообразности использования российского рубля в качестве единой валюты. "Для того, чтобы сказать, нужно что-то делать или не нужно, необходимо изучить вопрос. На данный момент позиция остается прежней", – подчеркнул представитель Нацбанка.

Следует отметить, что на пресс-конференции 28 января глава Нацбанка Петр Прокопович поддержал перспективу перехода на единую валюту в рамках Единого экономического пространства (ЕЭП). "Казахстан уже предложил свою схему перехода на единую валюту. Я думаю, что и мы предложим свою схему единой валюты ЕЭП. Естественно, это будет не сегодня и не завтра", — отметил Прокопович.

(может в следующей нашей жизни?)

Однако, подчеркнул главный банкир Беларуси, этой валютой не будет российский рубль. "Это не будет валюта одной страны — это будет валюта Единого экономического пространства, в отношении которой все будут иметь равные условия и возможности ее использовать", — сказал Прокопович.

"Но этот процесс не близкий и требует большой работы. Евросоюз шел к введению евро несколько десятилетий, и нам нужно пройти определенный путь", — добавил глава Нацбанка.

----------


## luvena

Я смотрю в качестве бонусов обьединения , вы рассматриваете нефть, газ и тд. А проблемы РФ , такие как беспризорники, наркотики, широкомасштабная коррупция, проституция, расизм и межнационациональные войны  и еще куча всего вы не берете в расчет? не думается ли вам , уважаемые, что Беларусь , став автономией, в конце концов может превратиться в свалку, куда хлынет весь этот сброд? а что ? границы с Литвой, лтвией, Польшей, почему бы и нет? я например , не хочу видеть радикально настроеных дагов и чеченов в Беларуси , как "на своей земле" ,что и наблюдается сейчас в РФ. А законодательство РФ? я конечно , не юрист, но даже я , человек несведующий в юр. вопросах не в восторге от некоторых законов в РФ, взять ту же ипотеку в пример.

----------


## Sanych

А типо у нас коррупции, проституции, наркоты и прочей ботвы нету. Если смотреть не в БТ а в окно, всего валом. Когда разговаривают о двух странах, всегда забывают, что одна из них меньше Москвы. Понятно что и масштабы всего меньше, но хватает в процентном соотношении.

----------


## SDS

Конечно ,на всей "синявокой" проституток нету - все на "стометровке"...
И на базаре у нас одни Мани торгуют, только вот хозяева почему - то "азеры".
А взяток не берут - потому как уже не дают, при таких "либеральных" ценах - впору думать как и за что самому взятки брать.
Химическую наркоту в любом городе в средней школе по умеренным ценам предложат, слава Богу до деревни ещё не дошло, там у родителей просто денег на "наркотические" завтраки нету.

----------


## luvena

Ну да... не нужно сравнивать... Масштабы различайте... Проститутки есть, да, они в любой стране, факт...
На базаре азеры, ну и Бог с ними, люди приехали торговать, они вас трогают ? нет... А в Москве , если ты на дага "не так" посмотришь, не факт , что проблем не будет... а если драка, ответить ты не можешь, "межнациональный конфликт" , иностранцев поддерживают и бла-бла-бла...
Взяток не берут? да неужели?) 
А про химнаркоту... нашли что сравнивать... герыч за углом на дискотеке, или "травку" белорусского производства пацанам чисто для понта... 
я бы своего ребенка в российскую школу низачто не отдала бы, лучше на дом.обучении...))
Все у нас есть : и наркота и шлюхи  и взяточники, но по крайней мере , все это делается втихую за углом, а не с вопиющей наглостью и как будто в порядке вещей...

----------


## SDS

А вообще - разговор  о чём у нас?
Я - про миллиарды долларов, которыми надо с "братской" Россией за ресурсы рассчитываться и по всему миру в долг брать, а Вы - про шпану за углом.

----------


## luvena

Хэх! )) наши долги - это уж извините заслуга руководства ,вследствие строительства ледовых дворцов в каждом захудалом райцентре и финансирования заведомо провальных госпрограмм... за счет уплаты , приходиться продавать той же России наши предприятия те, кот . еще не совсем на ладан дышат...)) Кстати , ваш белаз еще  не трогают?)
А долги ... их всегда нужно отдавать рано или поздно, все мы это знаем...Но вот вопрос: а чем? учитывая политику и методику ведения переговоров с ЕС нашего руководства на деньги запада особо рассчитывать не приходиться... ))Россия..России выгодно нас "подкармливать" пока мы ей чем-то нужны.. незнаю чем: рынком сбыта, транфером нефти и тд. а потом? Вы думаете , мы так нужны России со всеми нашими долгами, при условии того , что у нас ничего нет? не думаю.. Может я не права и плохо "смотрю за окно" , тогда просветите меня...

----------


## SDS

Это - "заслуга" одного человека, который живёт как ему с левой ноги захочется, а народу предлагает жить "по средствам".
А "средства" те - в далёких банках и под %-ты, и не всегда ещё и дадут...
Российский рубль - это валюта, а белорусский если где и принимают - в Москве на Белорусском вокзале, про курс и говорить не хочу.

----------


## .29

> не думается ли вам , уважаемые, что Беларусь , став автономией, в конце концов может превратиться в свалку, куда хлынет весь этот сброд?


Не, все будзе добра, толька привыкать к новым забабонам нада будет. Адни бонусы дабавят, другия атнимут.




> А законодательство РФ? я конечно , не юрист, но даже я , человек несведующий в юр. вопросах не в восторге от некоторых законов в РФ, взять ту же ипотеку в пример.


А реформы абразавания жуткия, а едзиная расия, а РАО и прочия капирасты?

Нафта эта харашо, но если к ней прилагаются хлапоты всякия, то рассматривать саюз как штота адназначна харошэе будзет толька паследний имбецыл.




> А вообще - разговор о чём у нас?
>  Я - про миллиарды долларов, которыми надо с "братской" Россией за ресурсы рассчитываться и по всему миру в долг брать, а Вы - про шпану за углом.


Милиярды? Тьфу.
Савременная эканомика так устроена, што у таво больше денег, у каво далгов большэ.
Нет далгов - нет денег. Эта не исцина паследней инстанцыи, эта взгляд з другова боку. Проста все гаразды пра милиярды пагаварыць, а сушчнасци денег не панимают.

----------


## .29

> вследствие строительства ледовых дворцов в каждом захудалом райцентре


Где? Дайце в мой не такой и захудалый райцэнтр лядовый! Патаму шта лядовый - эта харашо. Там можна глядзець канцэрты всякия и шоу, там можна катацца на каньках, там, как правила, есць спортзал и разныя секцыи для физкультуры.
Но нет жа, не пастроили. Ваабшчэ с этим в Гомельскай вобласци швах. Будта не в Беларуси святлейшай жывем. Па пальцам можна дварцы эти тут перашчытаць: Гомель - 1 шт. - раз, Жлобин - 1 шт. - два.

Я тут хацел рассказать, што не дварцы эта вовсе, а сараи, и прывесци для сравнения с какой-нибудзь нармальнай страной, но не успеваю, бо меня завут гуляць у хакей.

Адьёс.

----------


## .29

> Я тут хацел рассказать, што не дварцы эта вовсе, а сараи, и прывесци для сравнения с какой-нибудзь нармальнай страной, но не успеваю, бо меня завут гуляць у хакей.


Собсна так.
Па славам свабоднай ад прычысления к таталитарна-падкантрольнай прэсе лядовых дварцоу у нас больш за всех на свеце и грошы нешчадна прападаюць з-за таго.
Па статистыке ИИХФ (эта такая бюракратызаваная арганизацыя, каторая пакрывает зладзеяния миравога хакея) крытах лядовых арэн у нас меньшэ, чэм, к прымеру, у маленькай саседняй Латвии. И адкрытых меньшэ. (И дзействуюшчых хакеистав меньшэ пачти в тры раза па этай жа падтасованай инфе).
Другой у меня няма статыстыки.

Але нужна сказаць, што на чэмпиянатах мы с латвийцами бъемся на равных! Зараз можна надзеяцца, што да чэмпияната 2014 абгоним их па каличэству плашчадак (нас жа болшэ у стране, да и страна большэ), а лет праз 20-30 сможам упэвнена бароцца на чэмпиянатах за выхад у полуфинал!

----------


## luvena

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] почитайте, не поленитесь..

----------


## luvena

ну и что вы мне на это скажете? много люди накатались . насмотрелись шоу и концертов?)))) ну допустим , бюджет выделил деньги на строительство, а вы не задумывались сколько стоит содержание такого комплекса? и кто за эту игрушку платит? ясен пень, налогоплательщик....
я за такие комплексы , как Силичи, Раубичи... это да, обеими руками ЗА!

----------


## .29

> ну и что вы мне на это скажете?


Сейчас прачитаю и скажу. 




> много люди накатались . насмотрелись шоу и концертов?))))


Канешна. Кто хател, тот накатался, кто хател, тот насматрелся. И будут катацца, и будут сматреть. Там, кстати, и сяводня канцэрт нейки был.




> ну допустим , бюджет выделил деньги на строительство, а вы не задумывались сколько стоит содержание такого комплекса?


Радасци стоят деняг. Эта так.




> и кто за эту игрушку платит? ясен пень, налогоплательщик....


Я в том числе.




> я за такие комплексы , как Силичи, Раубичи... это да, обеими руками ЗА!


На здаровье. Сваим умом я, канешна, магу прэдставиць, куда направиць тыя ж 30 мильёнав доларав заместа рэканструкцыи Раубичэй, але шыла в адном месцы не вельми вяликае, таму панимаю, што каму-та нужны и Раубичы, и Силичы.
На вкус и цвет таварышча нет, к таму ж таки комплекс лядовыми не замениш, як и наабарот.

----------


## SDS

*.29*, 
Что б понять некоторые Ваши фразы - надо ещё одно высшее образование.

----------


## luvena

> *.29*, 
> Что б понять некоторые Ваши фразы - надо ещё одно высшее образование.


полностью согласна))

----------


## .29

> *.29*, 
> Что б понять некоторые Ваши фразы - надо ещё одно высшее образование.
> Вы, случаем, не в Рыжковичах СШ заканчивали?


Дык я ж гавару: спрашывайце, если што непанятна.

В крайнем случае я стану прыкидвацца гарадским и писаць близка да рускага литаратурнава.

С другова боку быв бы рад я,
Што мой язык спадвиг вас
На палучэние абразавания
(втарога высшага) - награда
Для хлопца скромнага з Рыжкович.

----------


## SDS

".29" Дык я ж гавару: спрашывайце, если што непанятна.

Спасибо, чем у Вас спрашивать - быстрее в своей голове разобраться:phil_19:

----------


## .29

> Спасибо, чем у Вас спрашивать - быстрее в своей голове разобраться:phil_19:


Ну если и не нада панимать, то я умываю руки.

----------


## SDS

Умывайте всё, что умывается - Ваши проблемы.

----------


## Mouse

Из того времени (советского детства) иногда не хватает сладостей, которых сейчас нету. Да, сейчас выбор гораздо больше, но когда они покупались не так часто, они и ценились больше.

----------


## Sanych

И ценились больше и вкуснее были. А счас одни ароматизаторы да подсластители.

----------


## luvena

а мне нравятся советские мультики...до сих пор смотрю , хоть и большая уже девочка))))))) и мартышку с удавом , и котенка по имени гав, и про домовенка Кузю, ну и конечно же, ну погоди...)))) добрые они все. душевные, смотришь и улыбаешься... не то что счас зарубежные мульты- одни стрелялки(

----------


## Sanych

А про Мурлокотама ???

----------


## luvena

> А про Мурлокотама ???


а это что такое?))))

----------


## vova230

Вот, а этого не смотрела.

----------


## Sanych

> а это что такое?))))


Мульт такой классный. Беларусьфильм снял.

----------


## luvena

мордашка знакомая )))

----------


## SDS

побрить, постричь, усы приклеить, в телевизоре круглые сутки показать - будет ещё знакомее

----------


## SDS

Такую "картинку" помню лет эдак 18-ть назад на БелАЗе наблюдал.
Потом на Кебича перед выборами жалко было смотреть, всё чего - то по сторонам оглядывался.
А самое забойное, что оказывается у нас ещё какое - то "правительство" есть.
Я б ему и коз пасти не доверил, с голоду бы подохли.

----------

